# Night clubs



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

the biggest prob of being single one thing which is weird in cairo...i am not able to find ANY night clubs esp disco where there are NO couple entry... strictly couple entry for most....i think i need to get my gf from back home to make it to a night club...(after finding one)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

night clubs in Cairo !!!!

mmm thats a new idea


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yep no singles males allowed in clubs as they are just pests to women.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yep no singles males allowed in clubs as they are just pests to women.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

well ihave no intension to be a pest to anyone..i need to get some drink and some dancing:tongue1:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

anandsdk said:


> well ihave no intension to be a pest to anyone..i need to get some drink and some dancing:tongue1:




All the men that post on here say that lol
Lanson likes a dance lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

anandsdk said:


> the biggest prob of being single one thing which is weird in cairo...i am not able to find ANY night clubs esp disco where there are NO couple entry... strictly couple entry for most....i think i need to get my gf from back home to make it to a night club...(after finding one)


There are plenty of women to meet on Metro Date and OK Cupid who you can meet and take to the night club, you won't be single long, those are the only "dating" sites I have found successful for Egypt, you too can have several conversations going in Yahoo! Messenger at any one point in time.. just watch out for the sly ones who use this web application to find out your not really "invisible" and have your webcam on and are speaking to someone else when you cite you are sleeping in bed..

I only had one Arabic girlfriend however, perhaps you will have more luck than I did...SUPER HOT but CRAZY I am sure there are normal ones...

Good luck...from "Sharm el Sharmoot"


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

anandsdk said:


> well ihave no intension to be a pest to anyone..i need to get some drink and some dancing:tongue1:


Women are the same if not worst sex pests then men when drunk


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Women are the same if not worst sex pests then men when drunk


Men dont have to be drunk... lets not try and make light of the sexual harrasment that happens in Egypt and that is why they have the no single men rule. 
There is a reason for the rule!


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

The same rules apply for pangaea niteclub in Sharm :clap2:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

anandsdk said:


> the biggest prob of being single one thing which is weird in cairo...i am not able to find ANY night clubs esp disco where there are NO couple entry... strictly couple entry for most....i think i need to get my gf from back home to make it to a night club...(after finding one)


Many clubs here where you can go without your gf / partner / wife / mistress.
If you go in a mixed group of friends no issues. Just be polite to the door people and don't take the p....s.
Many clubs are just pickup joints like Africana but some others are decent.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

pole_mistress said:


> The same rules apply for pangaea niteclub in Sharm :clap2:


They let me in..

As for sexual harassment off men towards women in Egypt there is not a week that goes by when I am asked if I have a boyfriend


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

You must have got them on a good night Horus, its mainly egyptian men they wont let in unless they are accompanied by a woman


Horus said:


> They let me in..
> 
> As for sexual harassment off men towards women in Egypt there is not a week that goes by when I am asked if I have a boyfriend


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> They let me in..
> 
> As for sexual harassment off men towards women in Egypt there is not a week that goes by when I am asked if I have a boyfriend




and do you?


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> and do you?


I'm confused: is sexual harassment of men by women moderators permitted on this site?


No need to be confused I will keep you in check


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Musical said:


> I'm confused: is sexual harassment of men by women moderators permitted on this site?


of course it is - :boxing:

:thumb: we all like it 

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> of course it is - :boxing:
> 
> :thumb: we all like it
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:[/QU:tsk:moderators are not to be questioned :nono:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> I'm confused: is sexual harassment of men by women moderators permitted on this site?
> 
> 
> No need to be confused I will keep you in check...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lanason said:
> 
> 
> > of course it is - :boxing:
> ...


----------



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

well said


----------



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

Horus said:


> There are plenty of women to meet on Metro Date and OK Cupid who you can meet and take to the night club, you won't be single long, those are the only "dating" sites I have found successful for Egypt, you too can have several conversations going in Yahoo! Messenger at any one point in time.. just watch out for the sly ones who use this web application to find out your not really "invisible" and have your webcam on and are speaking to someone else when you cite you are sleeping in bed..
> 
> I only had one Arabic girlfriend however, perhaps you will have more luck than I did...SUPER HOT but CRAZY I am sure there are normal ones...
> 
> Good luck...from "Sharm el Sharmoot"


Thanks for that...My search starts today and will update you if u am lucky to hang out with someone really HOT or else I ll keep it a secret...lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

anandsdk said:


> Thanks for that...My search starts today and will update you if u am lucky to hang out with someone really HOT or else I ll keep it a secret...lol




Keep it a secret pleaseas I will delete love story interests


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and do you?


No, being bisexual was oh so 2009, bipolar, having a stalker to prove you are popular or adopting a Nigerian child from an orphanage are the key buzz words now amongst celebrities

I will have to wait until it's trendy again


----------

